# 2006 25 Rss For Sale



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent conditon! little use. 25 RSS Outback Equa-li-zer anti sway and load leveling hitch. Located Minneapolis,MN . Delivery negotable. reduced $12,500 what does everyone think of the price i could not find a value. 
[email protected]


----------



## adam (Mar 29, 2010)

got any pics that you can send or post


----------



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

adam said:


> got any pics that you can send or post


 yes i will try and get pics next couple of days all 25rss are about the same i have not done upgrades.


----------

